# Is this normal? (stacking)



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just happened to come across this dog when doing a web search. I was just wondering if it is normal to stack a dog like this? It looks weird and uncomfortable to me but I don't know much about AKC conformation so I am curious if this is how they're commonly stacked.
 Here's the link where I found it, with more photos that are similar.











Another one that is similar and seems to be at a show? (armband)


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

looks strange to me too

maybe they are trying to give the sloped back look when the dog doesn't have it?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

that looks weird and painful.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

surely that cant be normal on how to present a dog


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, it is a common look in the AKC/CKC shows, especially the specialty shows.The dogs have a long hind leg which enables the streched out, sloped back look. 
And no, for these dogs it is not uncomfortable or painful.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think it is to accentuate high wither look. The longer rear leg does make them look more extreme in the stack. The dogs pictured are over stretched as the hock should be set perpendicular to the ground. Daphne is right, it doesn't cause pain.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Bleh....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

mjbgsd said:


> Bleh....


i agree.


----------



## DianeShepherd (May 7, 2010)

*Yes, It is normal show dogs that love the show ring start very young and are very at ease (stacking) standing in this position. They even take this position by themselves.*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Dreadful - but typical of Am bred GSD's I've seen in shows. Not my cup of tea I'm afraid....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I actually temporary adopted a AS male dog, he was gorgeous really and he did this for stack himself all the time, he did not hold it long but just randomly did it, we all thought it was cute we had no idea at the time why he did it. If Bo attempted this he would fall over.


----------

